# Graphic image of a rhinestone transfer?



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

Wondering if anyone can share their secret on how to create a graphic image of a rhinestone transfer. I have tried taking photos of the actual transfer but they don't look very good but would like to be able to show customers a choice of text and rhinestone colours. 

I've seen on lots of website images that look computer generated. I've tried some YouTube videos using coraldraw but they end up looking like flat circles not true rhinestones with sparkle! I've also got photoshop but can't work it out!

The type of image I'm trying to create is like on this page BRIDE Rhinestone Transfer in Elegant Script by bridalblingshoppe

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

It's done in the software. What rhinestone software are you using and I will give you the directions on how to do it.


----------



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you so much. We use R-wear studio.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Over the years I have accumulated 6 rhinestone programs and would you believe I don't have that one. Sorry maybe a R-wear user will jump in and help you out. 

In all the the programs I do have the click of a button will turn the flat circles into small images of rhinestones. (A feature in the software) That is how we get the actual simulated stone look. Then I take it into photoshop and add the sparkles. Unfortunately I don't have R-wear so can't tell you where to go to accomplish it.

I am sure someone will be along in a minute with the answer.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't have R-Wear but a quick google search took me to their website. I'll bet you can do a simulation in that software. You might contact who you purchased the software from and see if they can help you.


----------



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you, I will contact them and ask. 

Can you recommend a program that can create the stone look (which is fairly cheap) in case r-wear can't achieve it?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

rStones a CorelDraw macro for $49.95


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Cheaper still DrawStone Macro for $34.99...

Kevin


----------



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you for those links. I will check them out now. I have contacted R-wear studio and unfortunately you can't create them using the software. I'll have to take a look at other options.


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Meh, these are just white circles. I use Rstones for Corel and it gives you an actual photo of a rhinestone. Looks pretty darn fab on the mock-up. Add some sparkles in Photoshop (import your own sparkle brushes) and it looks even better than a photo!


----------

